# mounting transducer



## tom hauff (Apr 28, 2014)

any tips on mounting a fishfinder transducer on my tracker 1448, preferably on the back as I usually fish alone therefore I'm normally aft.
I do have a minn kota foot controlled trolling motor, but still prefer to have everything in back. Trying to not drill anymore holes than necessary, and only above the waterline.
I know you guys have probable come up with some good ideas.
thanks in advance
tom


----------



## Snowshoe (Apr 28, 2014)

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Portable-Transducer-Bracket/699847.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dtransducer%2Bmount%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D25%26y%3D10&Ntt=transducer+mount&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

Works great.


----------



## kofkorn (Apr 28, 2014)

I mounted mine with 3M 5200. I created a small aluminum block (although I've heard cutting boards work well too). I tapped two holes at the spacing of the holes in the transducer transom mount. Then I adhered the block to the bottom of the transom with the 3M. The only tricky thing was holding the mount in the right location for the time it took for the 3M to set. Make sure you get the fast set stuff (24hr) or you'll be sitting and waiting for a long time. 

It's been on for two years now without any issues at all. The only thing that I would caution, is that it is likely that the 3M in the middle of the block isn't cured, as it isn't exposed to the air. I do remember pulling the screws out a few months later and found that the 3M underneath was still in it's un-cured state. 

Either way, even having a 1/2" skin all around the block would prevent the mount from ever moving.

Good luck!


----------



## Dark3 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have always been the same way. Holes below the water line are no bueno. I scuff down a small spot and apply jb weld. Does pretty well as long as nothing knocks into it. I do understand your rig probly has a clear coat tho.


----------



## Dark3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Also they sell a pvc based wood knock off in 1x4 at home depot or lowes.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Apr 29, 2014)

I have one of these installed.

https://www.sternsaver.com/

50 bucks comes in 4 colors, and has everything you need to install it.


----------



## tom hauff (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks fellows


----------



## zipperer (Apr 30, 2014)

You could use 3m 08115 panel bond or maybe sems or lord fused panel bond.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 5, 2014)

SquiggyFreud said:


> I have one of these installed.
> 
> https://www.sternsaver.com/
> 
> 50 bucks comes in 4 colors, and has everything you need to install it.


Not trying to come across as rude but you can take a scrap piece of starboard, drill it part way through, tap it and use epoxy from the hardware store and essentially do the same thing for a lot cheaper. The reason the holes are tapped is because starboard will not allow anything to adhere to it so the threads in the holes give the epoxy something to bite to and act as a mechanical fastener. I will be mounting my transducer this way soon.


----------



## great white (Jul 5, 2014)

Cutting board from the dollar store and a tube of Bostic marine 920FS.

No holes. The screws are only in the cutting board material. Transducer slides in and out for storage and use.


----------



## fakirone (Jul 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358396#p358396 said:


> great white » 05 Jul 2014, 14:58[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

